# cop



## MOMO2

¿Quiere decir "golpe"?

Gracias


----------



## betulina

Sí, quiere decir "golpe", aunque también tiene otros significados, como "vez".


----------



## Mei

Hi,

Yes it means "golpe" but it depens on the context, "cop" has different meanings. 

Mei

Hola Betu!


----------



## MOMO2

Mei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it means "golpe" but it depens on the context, "cop" has different meanings.
> 
> Mei
> 
> Hola Betu!


 
Hi, do you chance to know any of those other meanings? Thanks for quoting some 

Momo


----------



## dafne.ne

Cop also means "vegada" (time) ex. *un sol cop =   just one time .*Besides, we can find it in lots of saying :  _* cop de cap = *_*make one's mind up,**
de cop i volta = suddenly,     cop descuit = surprise,   cop d'ull = glance.*


----------



## ryba

Hola!

Si obriu el YouTube, poseu Caçadors de Paraules - L'aranès (part 2) al buscador i aneu al segon minut, sentireu el Roger de Gràcia parlant de les paraules que s'empren per dir el que la majoria dels estudiants de català a l'estranger coneixem com "vegada" (_cop_, _camí_, _volta_, _pic_...).

 Que jo sàpiga no es poden posar enllaços per al YouTube, oi?

La paraula _cop_ la vaig aprendre gairebé alhora en català i en occità (_còp_) i ara que tinc un contacte més constant amb la llengua catalana la sento i llegeixo prou sovint:



> [font] Aquest tipus de concordança, però, ha estat abandonat per la llengua estàndard, si bé *encara es troba algun cop en poesia*.





Domtom said:


> Cal / És necessari que ens aturem *cada cop que veiem un stop*.





Esbotzegat said:


> No sé exactament en quins llocs s'emmudeix la erra dels infinitius seguida de pronoms, i potser ja és un fenomen que es produeix *cada cop menys*, però (...)





> [font] Aquesta placa existeix??? *els molts cops que he pujat al nord*, no l'he vista mai!! O és un projecte?





> [font]* La major part dels cops* dic "merci", "gràcies" ho dic menys sovint.





> [font] (...) *el català és                    parlat dos cops més que el danès*.


Les preguntes que em passen pel cap són:

1) Fins a quin punt es pot dir que _cop_ 'vegada' és pancatalà, a vosaltres com us sonen els exemples que acabo de posar?

2) Es pot dir _de cops_ amb el sentit de 'de vegades' com en la lenga d'òc (_de còps_) o no?

Moltíssimes gràcies (correccions benvingudes).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Infantable para cop, el himno oficial de Catalunya:http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Els_Segadors

_Bon cop de falç..._


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> Hola!
> 
> Si obriu el YouTube, hi* poseu Caçadors de Paraules - L'aranès (part 2) al buscador i aneu al segon minut, sentireu el Roger de Gràcia parlant de les paraules que s'empren per dir ho el que la majoria dels estudiants de català a l'estranger coneixem com "vegada" (_cop_, _camí_, _volta_, _pic_...).
> 
> Que jo sàpiga no es poden posar enllaços per al YouTube, oi?
> 
> La paraula _cop_ la vaig aprendre gairebé alhora en català i en occità (_còp_) i ara que tinc un contacte més constant amb la llengua catalana la sento i llegeixo prou sovint:
> 
> 
> 
> Les preguntes que em passen pel cap són:
> 
> 1) Fins a quin punt es pot dir que _cop_ 'vegada' és pancatalà, a vosaltres com us sonen els exemples que acabo de posar?
> A mi em sonen totes prou bé. Les tres primeres m'han sonat perfectes d'entrada. Les tres últimes m'ho he hagut de pensar una mica més.
> 
> 
> 2) Es pot dir _de cops_ amb el sentit de 'de vegades' com en la lenga d'òc (_de còps_) o no?
> En el meu dialecte (català central), no...
> 
> Moltíssimes gràcies (correccions benvingudes).



* No has de posar el pronom, perquè ja tens el complement, "el buscador" a la frase; si treus "el buscador" llavors la frase és perfecta amb el pronom.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Penso el mateix que l'Avellana. Totes les frases em sonen bé. 

"de cops" per "de vegades" no ho he sentit mai. Sí que he sentit "a cops" (com a "a vegades") en alguna ocasió, però no ho faig servir mai.


----------



## Samaruc

ryba said:


> ...
> 1) Fins a quin punt es pot dir que _cop_ 'vegada' és pancatalà, a vosaltres com us sonen els exemples que acabo de posar?
> ...



No, no ho és... Almenys a València, "cop" com a sinònim de "vegada" no es fa servir de forma espontània... S'entèn perfectament i no causa cap estranyesa però no em sembla que siga una expressió genuïna de la nostra variant dialectal... És més, ens trobem amb una diferència addicional entre dialectes i és que ací aquesta paraula manté la "L" etimològica i és "colp" i no "cop" (un doblet dialectal equiparable a "polp/pop").

Hi ha un fenomen curiós i és que, probablement per influència dels mitjans principatins al País Valencià, diria que sí que m'he trobat alguna volta  que algú de València diga o escriga "cop" en el sentit de "vegada". La curiositat és que, aquesta mateixa gent, continua dient "colp" quan no vol dir "vegada", de forma que s'estableix una diferència semàntica entre "cop" (vegada) i "colp" (resta de casos).

Salut!


----------

